# Lookin for advice from Phrag growers



## Garrie (Jan 21, 2007)

I fellow I have purchase a few very nice Paphs from, has offered some Phrags as low as $12 each, photos show nice size plants, all of which are said to have previously bloomed, seems like a steal at such a low price, should I go for it and try some? Would there be a reason to hesitate and not get them? lookin for advice from those of you who grow Phrags. [email protected]


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 21, 2007)

Seems like a good deal to me, but you're likely to end up receiving a lot of the 'boring' brown and green complex hybrids.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, any idea what hyrbids they are?


----------



## Garrie (Jan 21, 2007)

photos show red or orange and yellow flowers, seller says each one will be different if I purchase no more than 12, after that duplicates if one purchases 12 or more. im tempted for sucha low price to simply try some and see how well they do in terms of cultivation and getting them to bloom. as a novice Id prob. be thrilled to see a boring brown or green flower (hahaha)


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

good buy there, especially to start a collection! I would go for it.
Are they all named crosses or lost names?


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 21, 2007)

Go For It Garrie! Give You A Chance To Play With Their Cultivation!!


----------



## bwester (Jan 21, 2007)

this one time, I bought some phrags from this chick named heather and what I got was a bunch of miltonias and some no-name frilly cattleya. never can tell what you might get from folks, man :rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I could buy blooming size phrags at the price in Canada


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2007)

It depends on what the hybrids are and the size constraints. If you look at some of the Phrag photos you will notice how big they can get. If you're getting a good deal pass on the info and maybe someone else will want to get in on the deal.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

bwester said:


> this one time, I bought some phrags from this chick named heather and what I got was a bunch of miltonias and some no-name frilly cattleya. never can tell what you might get from folks, man :rollhappy:



Are you trying to hinder my sales? You are so full of ****, man....lol! 

Behave yourself!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2007)

Heather you have email.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2007)

Garrie said:


> I fellow I have purchase a few very nice Paphs from, has offered some Phrags as low as $12 each, photos show nice size plants, all of which are said to have previously bloomed, seems like a steal at such a low price, should I go for it and try some? Would there be a reason to hesitate and not get them? lookin for advice from those of you who grow Phrags.


Be sure the plants you purchase are like those pictured and that they have names. Otherwise, go for it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Heather said:


> Are you trying to hinder my sales? You are so full of ****, man....lol!
> 
> Behave yourself!


At least her prices are cheap. I mean the plants! oke:


----------



## Garrie (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I bought the Phrags, 10 of them, (thats the minimum I could buy to get them at $12 each) they are all huge plants, and 4 of the 10 were shipped in Bloom, arrived in great shape, all four appear to be the same, (no complaints) they have very large orange red flowers, all are named but I have not explored the names to learn more about their identification. I bought them off of a guy on ebay and all of his plants have been very nice. I figured for $12 each at least this will give me a chance to see if I can grow Phrags and get them to rebloom successfully. garrie


----------



## terrestrial_man (Feb 3, 2007)

Good going Garrie!
Definitely take images immediately of each plant.
And keep records on how they do for you!!! 
How about sharing some of those images here as well!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good haul.


----------

